# Printing on swimwear



## ebdatp (Dec 19, 2008)

Has anyone have any recommendations on the best print methods for printing on swimwear?


----------



## missswissinc (Feb 21, 2012)

well your going to want to look for a ink that will work with the material your printing on. doesn't matter what your print method is if you can't get the correct ink you might as well not even take the job on. I know union has a ink product called Athletic Gloss. they have tech sheets on their web site that will help get an idea as to if that will work on the material. if worse comes to worse you can call them and ask for tech support and maybe they can help you even more.


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

The best printing method for swimwear (and the most common) is dye-sublimation: the print gets dyed *into* the fabric, so the stretching of the garment doesn't effect the integrity of the print; it will not crack, flack off, fade etc. Because the print is dyed in, the fabric remains breathable; since it's a digital printing method you can use unlimited amount of colours.

The only issue with dye-sublimation - it doen't work on dark fabrics, so if you are using ready-made swim-suits to print on they have to be light coloured. 
If you want dark coloured swimsuites they would have to be custom-made: white fabric would be used, printed with the design + desired background colour, then sewn up.


----------



## atigerwanabee (Sep 30, 2011)

Or! you can use a very soft Vinyl. Siser comes to mind. But, you would have to use a cutter too. They make special vinyls just for those applications on swimwear. Inks, vinyls, you can't go wrong either way.


----------

